# LL Bean vs Lands End



## gar1013

So in terms of affordable trad, with reasonably good quality, who do you leans towards of the two? Are there certain products you prefer from one to the other?

I think LL Bean has the better website, and it's easier to figure out WHAT exactly you want to buy (ie - they have buying guides for those unfamiliar with certain products). At the same time, Lands End offers cuffable chinos for less (and you don't have to make a special call to request those 1.75" cuffs), and you can return items to Sears.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Six of one...*

All of LL Bean's dress shirts (and most of the others) are non-iron. Lands End offers tons more options in the shirt department.

I think Bean's "dress chinos" are better than the equivalent from LE.

LE doesn't have fly rods, not that I need another one. Once, out west with a damaged reel, I called, ordered and had delivered overnight a reel with a #6 weight double-taper line set up for a right-hand retrieve, something the local hook and bullet couldn't do, nor Orvis.

They both have excellent return policies.


----------



## 3button Max

*bean/vs the Lands end*

the fit on Beans shirts was always better-I will wear the non iron variety-(when gifted from mother in law) One could go on about the old days and Beans great faux Brooks or Press pocket ocbds..... tryi ng to make peace with the fact that as I get older these beloved items are a niche market item...perhaps best supplied by Mercer.

As I write this I am wearing a battered pair of late 80s /early 90s Bean chinos /w/the big tunnel style belt loops and well worn bluchers-my experience was longer lasting clothes + Bean trousers fit better.
The only LE shirt I ever liked was a pinpoint tennis collar w/ french cuffs c 1990-fairly generous in length/tails body which I didnt find to be the case in their hyde parks.
my pointless timeline and 2 cents I guess.


----------



## PersianMonarchs

*Interesting Question*

I favor L L Bean for outdoorsy clothing -- their bluchers, wool shirts, chamois shirts, moccasins, Maine Hunting shoe, etc. They do seem to be straying from their roots and the quality of some of their items seems to me to be slipping rather badly. Notwithstanding my first bad telephone experience with L L Bean, I have always found them to be wonderful to do business with (especially with sporting goods). I used to like their khakis, but no longer. Now they are either teflon-coated or substantially worse quality than they were as recently as a couple of years ago.

Lands End, on the other hand, occasionally has had some very good quality clothing -- but one has to be a fairly careful shopper. I have been delighted with their (now discontinued) vintage khakis, a couple of lightweight wool sportcoats, a wonderful awning striped summer weight sport jacket, a Viyella shirt and two or three really high quality sweaters. Their customer service has been every bit as good as L L Bean. Something about small town Maine and Wisconsin people I suspect.

Both companies rely on keeping their prices as low as possible, which sometimes yields great bargains (e.g., polo shirts for roughly 20 bucks) but more often simply yields poor quality goods. At LE even more than at L L Bean, if the price looks too good to be true, you can probably assume the garment is of poor quality. But their higher price stuff is usually perfectly good quality -- comparable in quality to goods sold by others at often substantially higher prices.

One man's opinion (only).


----------



## Beachcomber

Being from Maine, I have always preferred Bean. A little discouraging to see that almost none of their products are still made in Maine or even the U.S. Their return policy and customer service is second to none, anything with Bean's name on it is unconditionally guaranteed - even outlet purchases, seconds, etc. Their sales often feature amazing markdowns, especially at their outlets after Christmas. I also like that they sell hunting and fishing gear, are family owned, and support solid traditional charities like the Izaak Walton League, the Appalachain Trail Conference, Ducks Unlimited, etc. They are also much older than Land's End, located on the east coast, and not associated with Sears. Beans, as we say in Maine (note the lack of an apostrophe), was always trying to emulate the late Abercrombie & Fitch (RIP).


----------



## Danny

I think you still get a better product with LL Bean.

Danny


----------



## eagle2250

Beachcomber said:


> Being from Maine, I have always preferred Bean. A little discouraging to see that almost none of their products are still made in Maine or even the U.S...


I thought the LLBean Original Maine Hunting boots were still made in Maine. Please don't tell me they are an import!


----------



## Beachcomber

They are still made in Maine and their canoes are still made in my humble hometown of Old Town on an island in the Penobscot river. Some of the socks they carry are made in the USA - Vermont I think.


----------



## Patrick06790

^I have an Old Town canoe (not from Bean). The other day I was horrified and annoyed to discover that someone - almost certainly my bonehead cousin - left the thing right side up with the paddles in it all winter. Lesser boats would have been destroyed, but not this thing. Tested it right away, A-OK.


----------



## hbs midwest

*LLB vs LE*

I was much more a Lands' End fan back in the early and mid 80s, when the lines seemed a lot more focused on Traditional/Prep style; it seems that the 90s and the Al Gore Look have taken their toll.

Bean has changed, as well, but I can still find items, especially the dress chinos and Hunting Shoes, which do a fine job of filling a niche in my closet. Customer service is sterling in both cases.

hbs


----------



## Green3

I am a big LE guy as they are the best source for me to get shirts and ties. Getting decent items at decent value in Canada is no small feat.


----------



## Quay

hbs midwest said:


> I was much more a Lands' End fan back in the early and mid 80s, when the lines seemed a lot more focused on Traditional/Prep style; it seems that the 90s and the Al Gore Look have taken their toll.
> 
> Bean has changed, as well, but I can still find items, especially the dress chinos and Hunting Shoes, which do a fine job of filling a niche in my closet. Customer service is sterling in both cases.
> 
> hbs


This is pretty much my experience then and now as well. I like Bean's outerwear (barn and field coats) and Bean boots. LE is very good for basic, good value OCBDs, and I like both specifically because I can order casual shirts in Large-Tall which usually fit me very well.

One thing I really do miss, though, is LE d-ring belts. I had a collection of them in the 80's and wore them down to threads. But it took years to do so and they looked sharp for a long time.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay

PS

I also had a silly preference for getting packages and boxes from Freeport, Maine instead of Dodgeville, Wisconsin. The former always inspired me to think of hiking, walks and being in scenic places while the latter inspired nothing at all.


----------



## Intrepid

*Illustrates another advantage of the Forum*

This brings up the good point that there are no longer a few TNSIL sources. There are a lot of sources with only a few items from each source.

It seems that the raison d etre of the Forum is to help those interested, find the best sources for a few items.

It used to be possible to order from LLB a couple of times a year and get all you need there.

You might get Hyde Park gotta iron OCBD from Lands' End, and all would be well with the world.

Now, it seems like you get chamois shirts, Maine hunting boots, and blucher mocs from LLB.

However, you need Lands' End for merino wool and gabardine trousers, that seem to be the equivalent of BB trousers at about half the price, and that they will cuff at 1 3/4" without arguing about the cuffs.

You also need LE for OTC wool stretch sox, 3 pack for about the price of one from Byford, (thanks, Squire).

Khakis might be a jump ball, but you always need to check STP for Bills', first. Sort of like a scavenger hunt, but you really need them all.


----------



## AldenPyle

hbs midwest said:


> I was much more a Lands' End fan back in the early and mid 80s, when the lines seemed a lot more focused on Traditional/Prep style; it seems that the 90s and the Al Gore Look have taken their toll.
> 
> Bean has changed, as well, but I can still find items, especially the dress chinos and Hunting Shoes, which do a fine job of filling a niche in my closet. Customer service is sterling in both cases.
> 
> hbs


I am curious. What do you mean by "the Al Gore Look."?

My own two cents is that the Hyde Park fills a gap for a rugged, OCBD at a VFM price. I don't really feel that way about anything from L.L. Bean; I never really liked those boots. Both make good stuff and occasionally come up with something great. LE sometimes marks this stuff down to next to nothing plus they have an Inlet in my hometown so I buy more from LE.


----------



## KeithR

I favor Lands End, mostly for the Hyde Park OCBDs.


----------



## Graft

I lean towards Lands End. Their shirt offerings are great and their return policy is second to none.


----------



## Helvetia

I've been having good luck finding LLB pants on their site. Good quality & prices.


----------



## wolfhound986

Glad to hear that LL Bean still makes something (only one thing?) in Maine.

I favor Lands' End Hyde Park Oxford due to its substantial feel, it's not quite the same as a BB OCBD, but it's a very good value. 

LE has a fairly good selection of pinpoint oxford shirts in a variety of sizes/colors/patterns as well.

And if you're lucky you can get a few good deals in their overstocks section.


----------



## chadwick

If you've ever compared the actual quality of the clothing of both you will go with LL. Bean without a second thought. If you're on a budget but like the clothes and you aren't big on quality, go with landsend. Same goes for if you are comparing ll.bean signature with landsend canvas.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I'm new to LL Bean. They recently started to sell directly to us Canadians and I love them. I wear my Field Jacket almost everyday, the mocs and boat shoes I recieved are excellent, a retro cardigan from Signature is really nice, Khakis are very good and we have bought a half dozen boat and totes this month for Xmas gifts.

LE, I see as low end catalog and Sears store filler.


----------



## vwguy

Time was, I bought all my polos, etc from LL Bean, then they changed their polos so I moved on to Lands' End. Lands' End then changed their polos as well and now I don't know where to turn. Still love the pants cuffed to spec from Lands' End and of course their OCBDs, everything else lately has been hit & miss.

Brian


----------



## Bermuda

I'm an LL Bean guy all the way. I've been to the flagship store in Freeport and often order online. There is even an LL Bean outlet now in Central NY that I've been to


----------



## Tiger

chadwick said:


> If you've ever compared the actual quality of the clothing of both you will go with LL. Bean without a second thought. If you're on a budget but like the clothes and you aren't big on quality, go with landsend.





David J. Cooper said:


> LE, I see as low end catalog and Sears store filler.


I think these are grossly inaccurate and very unfair generalizations. For those new to both companies, please read the remarks made throughout this thread by other (more balanced) posters and you'll see much more impartial and helpful advice.


----------



## chadwick

Tiger said:


> I think these are grossly inaccurate and very unfair generalizations. For those new to both companies, please read the remarks made throughout this thread by other (more balanced) posters and you'll see much more impartial and helpful advice.


No it isn't, I have first hand experience trying the clothes. You are certainly entitled to disagree though. LE is simply not in the high quality category material wise.


----------



## Tiger

chadwick said:


> No it isn't, I have first hand experience trying the clothes. You are certainly entitled to disagree though. LE is simply not in the high quality category material wise.


...and I have been a customer of both LE and LLB - and many other retailers - for a couple of decades. I simply think your statement is far too harsh and general for it to be valuable to others.


----------



## Oldsarge

The 'hand' of LE polos and turtlenecks is unsurpassed. Whether by Bean (whose shorts are my default choice) or anyone else, it matters not. Claiming that every item of one store is superior to every item of the other store is nonsense.


----------



## Pentheos

chadwick said:


> If you've ever compared the actual quality of the clothing of both you will go with LL. Bean without a second thought. If you're on a budget but like the clothes and you aren't big on quality, go with landsend. Same goes for if you are comparing ll.bean signature with landsend canvas.


I agree. Some of my LLB stuff refuses to die...even though I want it to. None of my LE purchases have lasted beyond two years. (Disclaimer: I have never tried a Hyde Park. I would like to, they just stopped making them in my size, and from what I hear, the new iterations leave much to be desired.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

In the end, you get what you pay for.

When you're talking about which merchant sells the best, say, $25 OCBD shirt, it seems to me a hair-splitting debate. I have an OCBD shirt from the Gap that'll match up with anything I've seen from LE or Bean. I have two LE shirts that were custom-ordered when there was a sale going on, plus a couple of paint-brush shirts purchased on clearance. None are worth writing home about. I do not own any LL Bean shirts, but I have pairs of Bean Boots and blucher moc's that I love. But comparing shoes to shirts is, well, comparing shirts to shoes.

Back in the day, though, LE had it going on. I have more than a few vintage LE shetland crewneck sweaters, most made-in-USA, a couple made-in-England, and they are wonderful. Today, they turn heads and draw compliments, twenty years ago, I suspect not so much. Many vintage LE sport coats are also nice. But today's LE stuff, all that I've seen, seems like crap. I found a pair of LE make-believe Topsiders, made in China, at the thrift store today and they were just awful. Sperrys are also made in China, but they at least have, in my opinion, leather that doesn't masquerade as cardboard. LE, I think, is a lot like J. Crew--the stuff was once nice, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Taken Aback

In my opinion, "Hit & Miss" seems an appropriate definition for LE. LLB has suffered a bit over the years as well, but LE has more glaring examples. You really need to research an LE item before forking over the cash, and be prepared for a trip to Sears in case it doesn't work out.

As for the boat shoes, up to a few years ago the manufacturer (or one of them) was doing 360° lacing, but the last batch were actually the same shoes with cut laces glued in. Same shoes, mind you, with the _same_ construction allowing for the 360° lacing. It made no sense.


----------



## AldenPyle

My impression is that the quality of LE has fallen a lot even in the last few years since I posted in this thread. At the time, there was stuff like the Made in USA cotton Drifter sweater, neckties, Hyde Park OCBD and other goodies that made LE kind of worthwhile. I'm not sure if thats true anymore.


LLBean seems to be pretty much as cheap as LE.


----------



## Bjorn

Lands End have opened a Swedish site: https://www.se.landsend.com/

Very much appreciated since it makes prices and freight easier.

I'm hoping very much for a European branch of LL Bean. Interesting read on them here:

Those Maine hunting shoes are really great value. I think you guys are a little spoiled with the quality you can get for a fair price in the US from both LE and LL B


----------



## Taken Aback

Perhaps. LLB let me down when they withdrew those waxed canvas gumshoes before I got a pair. That's just plain unforgivable. :mad2:


----------



## Tiger

AldenPyle said:


> My impression is that the quality of LE has fallen a lot even in the last few years since I posted in this thread. At the time, there was stuff like the Made in USA cotton Drifter sweater, neckties, Hyde Park OCBD and other goodies that made LE kind of worthwhile. I'm not sure if thats true anymore. LLBean seems to be pretty much as cheap as LE.


I thought LE took a nosedive over the past couple of years (terrible no-iron chinos, plastic shoes, flimsy ties, coarsening of OCBDs, and other not-so-notable items), but is beginning to make a comeback. There have been improvements in the new "Original" and "Casual" chinos, the "Highlander" shirts are very nice, ties are better than recent ones, and the shoe offerings from Allen Edmonds are very welcome. Better cotton sweaters, too, if you like those.

As one poster mentioned, there's good and not so good with just about every retailer that we would patronize, and they all seem to have their place. The sweeping condemnations are neither fair or accurate...


----------



## CMDC

I agree with pretty much everything here. As 32RnR said, the vintage LE stuff that I find thrifting is top notch, especially the shetlands and ties. Even the sportcoats were quite good including when they made sacks. While they've also offshored pretty much everything I'm much more impressed with LLB and buy from them constantly. I love the town and field flannels I have and just received a pair of the washable flannels they're selling now. Their khakis don't stack up to Bills or Brooks but the Double L and 1912 have done pretty well for being $30 to $40.


----------



## ArtVandalay

re: Bean's chinos. I'd like to give them a try. The pictures online of the Double L chinos show an ironed-in crease. Are these permacreased and non-iron? 
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/22820?feat=502921-GN2


----------



## CMDC

there is an ironed in crease. I don't believe they're non-iron though. At least they don't wash up that way. I've always had to iron mine.


----------



## Gords

ArtVandalay said:


> re: Bean's chinos. I'd like to give them a try. The pictures online of the Double L chinos show an ironed-in crease. Are these permacreased and non-iron?
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/22820?feat=502921-GN2


They are non-iron-ish. I hang them up warm from the dryer and they are fine for my purposes, but I can also understand someone wanting to iron them.

I've had my current batch for two years or so. Except for a little fraying at the cuffs (I had some of them cuffed), they're holding up well.


----------



## frosejr

Taken Aback said:


> be prepared for a trip to Sears in case it doesn't work out.


Yes, that experience is not all it's cracked up to be. The SA at Sears screwed up my return and I didn't get back what I was supposed to until I called the 800 number for LE and complained.


----------



## hockeyinsider

At least both L.L. Bean and Lands' End have industry-leading return policies.


----------



## Himself

Oldsarge said:


> The 'hand' of LE polos and turtlenecks is unsurpassed. Whether by Bean (whose shorts are my default choice) or anyone else, it matters not. Claiming that every item of one store is superior to every item of the other store is nonsense.


Agree about LE polos and turtles, they just don't fit me as well as other brands. The colors aren't as nice either -- a bit brassy and crayon-like. If they do fit you well, the value can be incredible. My favorites -- old Norsports.

BTW I'm a fan of Bean's shorts too. Vanity sized though, buy down one.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Tiger said:


> I think these are grossly inaccurate and very unfair generalizations. For those new to both companies, please read the remarks made throughout this thread by other (more balanced) posters and you'll see much more impartial and helpful advice.


That's funny. You're kidding right? I have not really done an in depth study on the full offerings of both companies. I just thought I would share my opinion.

Rest assured my balance is quite good, unless I've been drinking or riding a merry go round.


----------



## Tiger

David J. Cooper said:


> That's funny. You're kidding right? I have not really done an in depth study on the full offerings of both companies. I just thought I would share my opinion.


Your comment that elicited my response was, "LE, I see as low end catalog and Sears store filler." You are certainly entitled to your opinion, and I am certainly entitled to respond to what I feel was an inaccurate and imbalanced remark. Remember, too, that I was also responding to another poster simultaneously, which affected my comments.

Hope that helped clarify a bit!


----------



## Trip English

Debating the relative quality of both is besides the point in my opinion. Both are shells of their former selves and ongoing disappointments in nearly every respect. I have some vintage gear from both companies and the quality & fit is up there with the best traditional mid-level brands on the market today. 

I'd love to buy more from both. Sweaters, OCBDs, khakis, casual shoes, etc. are all things that could easily be made with more care, better materials, and in better places for just a little bit more money. 

Unfortunately I've had to give both brands a pass for the foreseeable future. I'll stick the vintage goodies from thrift stores and eBay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Exactly right.



Trip English said:


> Debating the relative quality of both is besides the point in my opinion. Both are shells of their former selves and ongoing disappointments in nearly every respect. I have some vintage gear from both companies and the quality & fit is up there with the best traditional mid-level brands on the market today.
> 
> I'd love to buy more from both. Sweaters, OCBDs, khakis, casual shoes, etc. are all things that could easily be made with more care, better materials, and in better places for just a little bit more money.
> 
> Unfortunately I've had to give both brands a pass for the foreseeable future. I'll stick the vintage goodies from thrift stores and eBay.


----------



## Tiger

Agreed - both companies are very far from what they once were; O'Connell's they aren't. I objected to the sweeping condemnations that are neither fair or accurate; both still have some products worth purchasing. 

P.S. - Some of us have great difficulty finding thrift shops, let alone ones with "vintage goodies." Would rather not buy someone else's clothing, either...


----------

